# The Final Promise (Or, Isaac Chalk Versus Twitter)



## Isaac Chalk (Oct 18, 2010)

ENworld!  It is I, Isaac Chalk.  Hi.

This will be an unusual story hour, in that we are picking it up at some distance from the campaign's beginning, and the telling of the story hour will be mostly via Twitter.  I am also not the game master of the chronicle, but a humble player character.

If you haven't used Twitter, imagine an instant messenger, an Email client, and a blog.  As Email is to the blog, the IM client is to Twitter.  I have a Twitter account.  It is cunningly hidden in this post.  _Can you find it?_http://twitter.com/isaacchalk

Questions about the campaign can be asked here, or sent to my Twitter account.  Short answers will be posted to Twitter, with a weekly summary here.  Long answers will be posted here, with a link on Twitter leading back here.

Here is a summary of what I have talked about thus far, reposted for your convenience.



			
				Myself said:
			
		

> Twitter! It is me, Isaac Chalk. Hi.
> 
> For those of you who do not know me, I am an inquisitive. That means I'm like a detective, except I use a different word because why not.
> 
> ...




If you have questions about this, our past adventures, or about myself, ask in this thread or on Twitter - againt, that's Isaac Chalk (IsaacChalk) on Twitter - and if you prefer to use RSS for keeping track of my updates there is one here.  I have also cleverly linked my Twitter page to my ENWorld profile, because I am "networked" and also "with it."

I know this is a rather unusual format for Story Hour, but I'm hoping it will prove to be a useful and entertaining one.


----------



## Isaac Chalk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello again, ENWorld.  This is the weekly update.



			
				Isaac Chalk's Twitter said:
			
		

> Hello again, Twitter, and welcome to Isaac Chalk's logbook.
> 
> 
> When last I left off, we had been told that to trick the Winter Lord, one of us needed to die.
> ...


----------



## Isaac Chalk (Nov 1, 2010)

I have returned!  Hello.



			
				Isaac Chalk said:
			
		

> Hello again, Twitter. [MENTION=72389]isaacc[/MENTION]halk here. (I wonder if putting my own "call sign" in this tweet will cause an infinite Mention loop?)
> 
> Twitter has yet to explode! #Hooray #ITalkedInAHashtag #SexyMan
> 
> ...


----------



## Isaac Chalk (Nov 8, 2010)

Here is the week's update!  First, something from earlier this week.



			
				Isaac Chalk From Earlier This Week said:
			
		

> #ItGetsBetter Honestly. #TweetYour16YearOldSelf
> 
> Also, try not to set the carriage on fire when you attempt to create the artificial horse. #TweetYour16YearOldSelf




An explanation - the hashtag is an easily searchable string that you append to a tweet, and Twitter users use it to group all tweets with the tag.  So you can have your tweet belong to a specific group with the appropriate hashtag.  "It Gets Better" is a gay rights movement you may have heard of, aimed at young people.  Tweet Your 16 Year Old Self should be self-explanatory.

Now, on to the journal itself.


			
				Isaac Chalk on Twitter said:
			
		

> Hello again, Twitter. Here's the update for this week's sessions of Large Lizards and Broad Basements.
> 
> We were pondering our next move on board the Promise, sailing through the Astral Sea, the membrane between planes. Then: disaster struck.
> 
> ...


----------



## Isaac Chalk (Nov 22, 2010)

Where was the Story Hour last week?  I'm glad someone asked!  Even if only hypothetically.



> No updates this week, Twitter. The Game Master came down with a bad case of the homework. Earnestly, who goes to college to learn?




Then, mid-week, I had a vexing encounter with a new computer-program.



> Oh, a new character builder. I'll just have my player import me and MY FACE MY HANDSOME FACE #dnd #ddi
> 
> Well, I suppose I can close my eyes and pretend my portrait is accurate. #NoICant #ddi #dnd
> 
> ...




And now, on to the week's events.



> Hello again, Twitter. This is the weekly update.
> 
> Our ship has side-skiffs for ship-to-ship transport. We all boarded one, and sped off to the ship that attacked us. Problems? One.
> 
> ...


----------

